
MongoDB launches Atlas, its new database-as-a-service offering - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/28/mongodb-launches-atlas-its-new-database-as-a-service-offering/
======
sinchronized
We are currently on Mlab.com.

I do like that Atlas has encrypted storage option and provides TLS connections
at no additional cost. Mlab, you have to pay extra (I think it is silly that
you are charged extra for SSL connections for a web service).

Also, Atlas appears a lot cheaper than Mlab.

And, Atlas has more fine grained configuration of storage size.

Any thoughts overall ?

------
brudgers
Direct link to Atlas:
[https://www.mongodb.com/cloud](https://www.mongodb.com/cloud)

